
14,000-year-old footprints record an underground Stone Age family outing - jaden
https://arstechnica.com/science/2019/05/14000-year-old-footprints-record-an-underground-stone-age-family-outing/
======
jaden
> Most likely they were pushed into the cave by simple curiosity and a sense
> of wonder for unexplored places

It's so fascinating to envision what this family was doing, and to consider
what future generations may find from our random explorations.

